# Al Alalshikh:"Milan brand unico ma svalutato coi cinesi".



## admin (11 Giugno 2018)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Giugno 2018)

E perchè invece il Nano negli ultimi anni l'ha valorizzato il Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

a noi non ci interessi noi vogliamo al Maktun


----------



## luis4 (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a noi non ci interessi noi vogliamo al Maktun



questi qua dell'arabia con tutti i soldi che hanno possono competere sia con lo sceicco del psg sia con quello del city. ma magari!!!


----------



## cris (11 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> questi qua dell'arabia con tutti i soldi che hanno possono competere sia con lo sceicco del psg sia con quello del city. ma magari!!!



col culo che abbiamo noi, minimo in futuro tenterà di acquistarci l'arabo più povero del mondo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".



Quelli che hanno svalutato il Milan sono Berlusconi e Galliani.

Valori approssimativi ma che penso rendano bene l'idea:

Paletta (Valore 0) ---> Bonucci (Valore 30 milioni)

Ely (3 milioni) ----> Musacchio (15 milioni)

Vangioni ( 1.7 milioni) ----> Rodriguez (15 milioni)

De Sciglio ( 12 milioni) ----> Conti (15 milioni)

Kucka ( 5 milioni) ----> Kessie (30 milioni)

Sosa ( 7 milioni) ----> Biglia ( 15 milioni)

Poli ( 0) ----> Cahlanoglu ( 27 milioni)

Bacca ( 15 milioni) ----> Andre Silva (30 milioni)

Lapadula ( 13 milioni) ----> Kalinic ( 14 milioni)

L'unico pecca e' Borini (Valutazione 7) con Niang (Valutazione 10 milioni) ma comunque, come si puo' vedere sopra, la valutazione compleasiva del parco giocatori e' sicuramente aumentata rispetto alla rosa che avevamo l'anno scorso.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Giugno 2018)

Ma mica parla del parco giocatori...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2018)

Effettivamente Berlusconi aveva smantellato tutto e stare fuori dall'europa ci ha danneggiati anno dopo anno. Però anche sotto la bandiera cinese il danno d'immagine è pantagruelico...quello che sta succedendo con la UEFA è pazzesco...


----------



## Goro (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".



Pensateci voi arabi


----------



## kipstar (11 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente non parla del parco giocatori. Ma del brand....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a noi non ci interessi noi vogliamo al Maktun



Avevo letto però che Al maktum era stato accusato di qualche legame con l'ISIS, avevo letto di qualche casino... 

Chiedo ovviamente scusa al profeta se l'ho offeso con tali inappropriate e non documentate accuse


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".


caro al come ti chiami.. il Milan è stato svalutato negli ultimi dieci anni dal sig Berlusconi ma sopratutto di un geometra incapace di Monza..lasciamo stare i cinesi


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Giugno 2018)

Ma perché quando hanno acquistato city o psg che brand avevano?


----------



## luis4 (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevo letto però che Al maktum era stato accusato di qualche legame con l'ISIS, avevo letto di qualche casino...
> 
> Chiedo ovviamente scusa al profeta se l'ho offeso con tali inappropriate e non documentate accuse



solo al maktum? fai conto che si dice che lo fanno tutti i paesi ricchi del medioriente.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".





Ho come la sensazione che questi ci stanno facendo un pensierino, ma vogliono fuori dalle scatole i cinefake.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non parla del parco giocatori. Ma del brand....



Conta invece, una squadra piena di campioni aumenta il valore del brand. Cosa conta se no? Il palmares? 
Che hanno fatto i cinesi per far abbassare il valore del brand?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".



Letto pure cos'ha detto di Neymar e delle spese attuali sul mercato da parte dei proprietari di PSG e City? 

Non condivide quel tipo di gestione, secondo lui mandano un messaggio sbagliato. In pratica sostiene che i soldi vadano investiti negli impianti, e che Neymar non vale più di 40M. E nessuno deve essere pagato di più. Inoltre anche loro adotteranno presto in Arabia un Fair Play Finanziario.


----------



## Milanista (11 Giugno 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Conta invece, una squadra piena di campioni aumenta il valore del brand. Cosa conta se no? Il palmares?
> Che hanno fatto i cinesi per far abbassare il valore del brand?



Rifiutato Voluntary Agreement
Rifiutato Settlement Agreement
Obiettivi dichiarati, anche sportivi, miseramente falliti, a indicare indubbia incompetenza del management
Rischio concreto esclusione dalle coppe, e chissà che altro
Proprietà nebulosa
Mi sembrano motivi sufficienti per infangare anche il più glorioso dei brand


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Letto pure cos'ha detto di Neymar e delle spese attuali sul mercato da parte dei proprietari di PSG e City?
> 
> Non condivide quel tipo di gestione, secondo lui mandano un messaggio sbagliato. In pratica sostiene che i soldi vadano investiti negli impianti, e che Neymar non vale più di 40M. E nessuno deve essere pagato di più. Inoltre anche loro adotteranno presto in Arabia un Fair Play Finanziario.



Soggetti di questo tipo stiano alla larga dal Milan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Rifiutato Voluntary Agreement
> Rifiutato Settlement Agreement
> Obiettivi dichiarati, anche sportivi, miseramente falliti, a indicare indubbia incompetenza del management
> Rischio concreto esclusione dalle coppe, e chissà che altro
> ...



Il Brand è il prestigio del marchio, anche andassimo in B non perderebbe di valore. Non è il valore dell'azienda.

Per me è una boutade per abbassare il prezzo d'acquisto: chi disprezza compera.


----------



## Milanista (11 Giugno 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Brand è il prestigio del marchio, anche andassimo in B non perderebbe di valore. Non è il valore dell'azienda.
> 
> Per me è una boutade per abbassare il prezzo d'acquisto: chi disprezza compera.


Esatto. Il prestigio del marchio. Cui la proprietà non ha di certo dato lustro, al contrario, l'ha infangato. Ma ci rendiamo conto quanto sia grave anche solo la possibilità di una esclusione dalle coppe, a livello di mero prestigio?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Soggetti di questo tipo stiano alla larga dal Milan



ma quando mai, magari avessimo una proprietà dell'arabia saudita. Quello è un attacco mirato, nei confronti del PSG, perché in mano al Qatar. E' una questione politica ed economica.


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quando mai, magari avessimo una proprietà dell'arabia saudita. Quello è un attacco mirato, nei confronti del PSG, perché in mano al Qatar. E' una questione politica ed economica.



Sì, ci ho visto anch'io un attacco politico, ma non tutti gli arabi ricchi sono ricchi allo stesso modo...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, ci ho visto anch'io un attacco politico, ma non tutti gli arabi ricchi sono ricchi allo stesso modo...



si ma chissenefrega sinceramente. Schifare un ministro dell'arabia saudita è da pazzi. Vorrei giusto ricordare, che sono stati stanziati investimenti per 35 miliardi di dollari per l'entertainment ( tra cui ovviamente lo sport). I soldi li investono in maniera intelligente, non esiste solo la modalità spendere senza criterio. E comunque non a caso ha parlato in maniera specifica dell'affare Neymar, proprio perchè preso con una modalità discutibile dal Qatar, e ne ha approfittato per attaccarli.


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, ci ho visto anch'io un attacco politico, ma non tutti gli arabi ricchi sono ricchi allo stesso modo...



tra i sauditi il giovane Mohammad bin Salman è milanista...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> tra i sauditi il giovane Mohammad bin Salman è milanista...



è il Principe Reale tra le tante.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".



Bah.. io spero sempre nello sceicco.

Ma la logica mi dice che non arriverà nessun russo o sceicco. PSG e City sono proprio esempi a se, non mi sembra che in giro per l'Europa ci siano tanti sceicchi che abbiano comprato club. Non sono stupidi questi personaggi, se fanno un investimento è per avere un ritorno altrimenti no. Anzi, vi ricordate di quello del Malaga? Che fine ha fatto? Scappato via.. quando il comune non aveva dato via libera della costruzione di un porto o qualcosa del genere. O forse sbaglio.

Il Milan magari uno sceicco potrebbe provarci a buttare un occhio, ma poi scopre che per fare uno stadio dovrà vedersela con stato comune regione e cittadini pronti a protestare "le ruspehhh fanno rumore". Poi altri problemi di burocrazia per fare qualsiasi cosa, lo sceicco magari si porta dietro Bein per comprare i diritti tv. Poi però viene bloccato da Sky e Mp. Figuriamoci.. ma fatevi delle domande ci sono 20 squadre di A nessuno, ripeto, nessuna è stata mai interessata ad un riccone. Ma dov'è lo sceicco del Palermo? O quello del Genoa? Dove sono? Potrebbe comprare il Palermo a 2 cent e poi fare come il psg o city di turno. Forse il motivo è che a questi personaggi del calcio frega NULLA.Anzi è solo perdita e se devo fare un investimento faccio prefribilimente fuori dall'Italia e dalla burocrazia e confusione (Manco un presidente di lega c'è).

Il qoutar ha già il suo progetto e si chiama PSG, punto stop non sono interessati ad altri. 
Gli Emirati Arabi Uniti hanno già il loro progetto, e si chiama City non ci saranno altri.


----------



## Aron (11 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma chissenefrega sinceramente. Schifare un ministro dell'arabia saudita è da pazzi. Vorrei giusto ricordare, che sono stati stanziati investimenti per 35 miliardi di dollari per l'entertainment ( tra cui ovviamente lo sport). I soldi li investono in maniera intelligente, non esiste solo la modalità spendere senza criterio. E comunque non a caso ha parlato in maniera specifica dell'affare Neymar, proprio perchè preso con una modalità discutibile dal Qatar, e ne ha approfittato per attaccarli.



non c'è dubbio che sia molto meglio della non-proprietà attuale


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> tra i sauditi il giovane Mohammad bin Salman è milanista...



L'ultimo sceicco di nome Bin ha fatto crollare le torri gemelle. Lui farà crollare Juve e inter


----------



## luis4 (11 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è il Principe Reale tra le tante.





MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> tra i sauditi il giovane Mohammad bin Salman è milanista...



il problema è che il nostro futuro re non si fa vedere da settimane, c'è un piccolo/grande caso in corso.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> il problema è che il nostro futuro re non si fa vedere da settimane, c'è un piccolo/grande caso in corso.



Sta preparando l'assalto al Milan


----------



## alcyppa (11 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 11 giugno 2018, ha intervistato Al Alalshikh, ministro dello Sport dell'Arabia Saudita. Ecco le dichiarazioni sul Milan:"Quale futuro per il Milan? Il brand resta unico, ma si è svalutato dopo il passaggio ai cinesi. Io interessato ad acquistare un club italiano? La Roma è sempre stata nel mio cuore. E mi interessa acquistare un club europeo. Chissà, un giorno...".





7vinte ha scritto:


> Sta preparando l'assalto al Milan



Il tuo entusiasmo e positività sono ammirevoli ma occhio che qui ti becchi una scottata non da poco.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E perchè invece il Nano negli ultimi anni l'ha valorizzato il Milan



No, però diciamo che le figure a livello politico ed amministrativo dei cinesi stanno stofiando in questi mesi in una brutta perdita di immagine.

Dai, del Milan si parla solo male in tutte Europa di questi tempi ed io non credo ai complotti, se tutti parlano male vuol dire che qualcosa di sbagliato sicuramente c'è.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il tuo entusiasmo e positività sono ammirevoli ma occhio che qui ti becchi una scottata non da poco.


Dopo la batosta delle elezioni del 4 marzo sono pronto a tutto


----------

